# They're Back !!!!! White Bass Baby !!!!



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Hit the lake this morning after the blue cat bite slowed down in search of the whites we all have been waiting on. The bite was off the chart this morning and the water is starting to resemble the old lake we all know and love. Fish were in 5-14 feet of water .Fish were caught on white acrobat slabs ( Thanks WhiteBass Fisher) with a chartreuse triple tail grub above it. Shadslinger has been right on the money with his reports. We kept 2 limits and released fish for hours. I think the lake bite is about to go thru the roof. Enjoyed meeting and visiting with CB Aggie this morning on the water.


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Excellent report. Come on Saturday


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

That's awesome, great news. I was there last weekend & ...
I should stay home this weekend and put the race car back together. Maybe make a quick/early trip Sunday???

Thanks for the report.


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

Yay!!! Thanks for sharing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Awesome, congrats on a fine day!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CroakerSpit (Feb 21, 2016)

Nice catch congrats


----------



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

Great job, Bill!


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

Nice catch & thanks for the report


----------



## Chunknwind (Jul 28, 2015)

AWESOME!!! Keep after em.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Great job Billy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Sure is nice to drop a slab and get a thump again!


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

I knew I should have taken the day off from work.... the chance for rain kept me at work so I wouldn't waste the vacation time..Maybe I can find them tomorrow..


----------



## cwhitney (Sep 9, 2014)

Glad to see some good white bass reports coming from Livingston.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

whsalum said:


> Hit the lake this morning after the blue cat bite slowed down in search of the whites we all have been waiting on. The bite was off the chart this morning and the water is starting to resemble the old lake we all know and love. Fish were in 5-14 feet of water .Fish were caught on white Acrobat slabs ( Thanks WhiteBassFisher) with a chartreuse triple tail grub above it.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Glad those LL whites still remember what a slab looked like. Those are some pretty fish whsalum. Great job!!


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

Man, you did get on them!
I'm going to have to go find them myself soon.
Good catch Billy.

Dennis


----------



## Tahoe06 (Feb 29, 2016)

Nice Job Whsalum! Hoping the wife and I can get into them on Sunday morning!


----------



## CB Aggie (Jan 7, 2014)

Good to talk with you as well whsalum. I need to find more spots with clear water. You got me inspired about the largemouth so after limiting on whites sunday I gave it about an hour to explore the Kickapoo area and caught a decent 2.5 lber


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

We need to get together and fish some time cousin.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Glad to hear it CB Aggie. We will have to do that Andy.


----------

